# Alpine doe conformation- your opinions. :)



## Binski5080 (Aug 2, 2013)

2 yr FF. Sire's papers lost in divorce, so considering NOA with ADGA. What do you think of her breed character and tell me your opinions of her faults. Thanks!


----------



## Binski5080 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Other side*

Her other side


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

NOA doesn't do anything for a horned doe. The kids would have to be out of a registered buck and still would only be registered 50% recorded grade same as with no papers. The only reason for doing NOA papers is if you plan to show her and you can't show a horned doe regardless. 
They seem like a hassle and expense for no return on this girl.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

if you know the sire's name adga may issue a new paper if you can get the previous owner to sign a service memo for you that's what you really need then you can register her. as for her conformation i like her. i would like to see her rump a little leveler.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know anything, but I think she is very pretty. Now, all who are judging her, why do they want a level rump? I am sure there is a reason and I would like to know.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is very pretty  Nice looking doe


----------



## Binski5080 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Reply*

I'm a big record keeper, and I mainly wanted to register her NOA for personal record keeping. I want to get some colorful mini alpines with her. I realize their registry will start as grade no matter what.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I like her. i'm not a professional at conformation...all I notice is a steep rump. I love her colour! do alpines have spots usually? I've never seen it!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She's a nice looking girl. Looks healthy and well cared for. Could use a more level rump, but as far as breed character I don't see anything that sticks out that would be a DQ at a show. She is just a 2 year old and has a lot of growing left to do.

Alpines can come in almost any color, I've never seen one with moonspots, but on this doe she has the spots because the area that is white should be brown. If I was going to register her I would call her color a Broken Two Toned Chamoisee. The broken being the white belt around her middle and she is a two toned chamoisee because she is lighter colored in the front with brown hindquarters. If she had black hindquarters she would be a broken cou clair.


----------

